# AOS strikes again



## ehanes7612 (Jul 9, 2013)

i just received an invoice for an award that i paid for as part of three awards..a month ago they sent me an email saying I overpaid, so I decided to let them keep the rest as a donation.Now i get this in my email, that I owe 36.00.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 10, 2013)

I recently had the same thing happen and stupid me, I didn't print of a receipt for myself. I did email them, saying I had paid and haven't haerd back. I do own them for 2-3 new awards. You can bet I'll have proof of payment this time!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 10, 2013)

Pay up or we'll cut you! :viking: :evil:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 10, 2013)

Lesson learned. Thanks!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jul 10, 2013)

well, I paid with a check so I have proof..and an email from previous correspondence confirming i paid


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 10, 2013)

it's simple! don't get anything awarded (smile)


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jul 11, 2013)

cnycharles said:


> it's simple! don't get anything awarded (smile)



or go to the judging and never submit the forms


----------



## ZWUM (Jul 11, 2013)

I had two plants awarded last year, both species. The first went through the SITF and the I'd was confirmed. The second was never submitted to the SITF at all. When I asked about them all they said was "O they must have been lost in the move." So much for my awards lol. 


-Zach


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jul 11, 2013)

Ed, so what would be the point of going to the judging and getting plants awarded and then not paying for the award? It is my understanding that it is only an award if it is payed for. I suppose the only upside would be that you would know that you had an award quality plant.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jul 11, 2013)

Bob in Albany said:


> Ed, so what would be the point of going to the judging and getting plants awarded and then not paying for the award? It is my understanding that it is only an award if it is payed for. I suppose the only upside would be that you would know that you had an award quality plant.



sounds about right


----------

